# E60 Stalls-Safey Concerns



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

*E60 Stalls-Saftey Concerns*

I have a 545I with about 7,000 miles. I was pulling into a parking lot and it stalled. When I first purchased the car I also had two stalls when is was cold, but this time I was driving it for quite some time. Has anyone else had this problem,? My main concern is the safety of myself and family. I called BMW Service, but they haven't returned my call. Do you think I should still be driving the car, or am I worried about nothing.

Thanks for any input :dunno:


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

sparvis said:


> I have a 545I with about 7,000 miles. I was pulling into a parking lot and it stalled. When I first purchased the car I also had two stalls when is was cold, but this time I was driving it for quite some time. Has anyone else had this problem,? My main concern is the safety of myself and family. I called BMW Service, but they haven't returned my call. Do you think I should still be driving the car, or am I worried about nothing.
> 
> Thanks for any input :dunno:


Press the clutch? :dunno:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tell us more about what was going on just before it stalled on you.


----------



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

The car is an automatic. iI was just doing some local driving at moderate speeds. However, over the past weekend, I drove to and from Monterey Ca in a hard rain. I wonder if water could of got into the engine. Now, I am just concerned that is going to be an on going problem.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

sparvis said:


> I have a 545I with about 7,000 miles. I was pulling into a parking lot and it stalled. When I first purchased the car I also had two stalls when is was cold, but this time I was driving it for quite some time. Has anyone else had this problem,? My main concern is the safety of myself and family. I called BMW Service, but they haven't returned my call. Do you think I should still be driving the car, or am I worried about nothing.
> 
> Thanks for any input :dunno:


You have a brand new car with 7,000 miles on it and its stalling?  You are definitely not worried for nothing. I would be very upset that I just spent $60,000+ for a car that's stalling on me. :thumbdwn: It doesn't matter if the car is cold or warm, the car is not supposed to stall. I doubt the rain caused it because for one you said it happened twice before this incident and also the only way it could get into the factory intake (assumption) is if you drove through standing water. I would bring it in to BMW and let them know that this is unacceptable. If they won't return your phone calls just show up there and have a discussion with the service manager and inform him that if nothing is done you will be forced to contact BMWNA and give them his name and tell them you received poor customer service. They place great importance on the survey's that you take after a service visit so you can threaten them with that also.


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

sparvis said:


> I have a 545I with about 7,000 miles. I was pulling into a parking lot and it stalled. When I first purchased the car I also had two stalls when is was cold, but this time I was driving it for quite some time. Has anyone else had this problem,? My main concern is the safety of myself and family. I called BMW Service, but they haven't returned my call. Do you think I should still be driving the car, or am I worried about nothing.
> 
> Thanks for any input :dunno:


There was a recall for a very limited number of 545,645,745,X5 with the 4.4 engine.

"Marketwatch.com at 6;04 PM Today announced BMW is recalling 2,000 large engine vehicles including"the V8 5 Series built between May 12 and July 6"

The Service Bulletin # is: SI B 12 04 04

E60 545i
B088259 - B088511

E60 545iA
B112714 - B113822


----------



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice! I will wait him to call and if not I will take it over there. I purchased the car in Pleasanton at East-Bay BMW, but I live in Modesto, I assume it doesn't matter where I purchased the car, I would think that should gladly service it.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

It's a new car under FULL WARRANTY...get the sucker to the dealer and have them look at it. I only hope you don't get the dreaded "Couldn't replicate" but I fear it may happen....


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

hopefully your engine is one of the recalled one s and you can get a brand new one.


----------



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

The car is at the dealership now, I have a loaner X3 to drive. My car was on the list for a 12/4/04 software problem, but I don't know how that will affect the stalling. We will see what happens.


----------



## Centurion (Jan 16, 2005)

noonehome said:


> There was a recall for a very limited number of 545,645,745,X5 with the 4.4 engine.
> 
> "Marketwatch.com at 6;04 PM Today announced BMW is recalling 2,000 large engine vehicles including"the V8 5 Series built between May 12 and July 6"
> 
> ...


What do the numbers mean and how do I find out if my car is within that range?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Just wondering if the service department can tell if the engine stalled via computer diagnostics? Is there a record of that kind of event kept in the car's silicon chips??


----------



## sparvis (Sep 3, 2004)

I got the car back yesterday. The service tech said there was failure indication when the power steering failed, but he did not mention the stall. When the vehicle stalled, the power steering also failed. The car is working fine, he made some software adjustments, and inidcated I had the latest software version. The servcie tech also stated there were two indication that my I drive software failed. But again he reprogramed everthing and it appears to be working fine. Only time will tell.


----------



## agent24 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Had stalling 545 replaced*

Had the same exact problem with my '04 545 that I took delivery of in May. After three attempts by the dealership to fix the stalling, I finally got BMWNA involved. With there help as well as the assistance of the GM of my dealership, I recently (Dec.) took delivery of a 2005 545 with the same options at no cost to me. After 1200 miles in the '05, I can tell you that BMW seems to have worked out all the glitches from the '04.


----------



## agent24 (Jan 24, 2005)

MARCUS545 said:


> Just wondering if the service department can tell if the engine stalled via computer diagnostics? Is there a record of that kind of event kept in the car's silicon chips??


With my '04, the sevice guys said there was no indication in the computer that the engine had stalled. At one point, I think they thought I was making it up in order to create a Lemon Law case.


----------



## agent24 (Jan 24, 2005)

Ågent99 said:


> It's a new car under FULL WARRANTY...get the sucker to the dealer and have them look at it. I only hope you don't get the dreaded "Couldn't replicate" but I fear it may happen....


After the dealership said they couldn't replicate the stalling, a BMWNA regional rep finally drove my car and got it to stall after five miles.


----------

